# Make the Wall Higher



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Everybody,
As I finishing up my job here in the states ( which is to make money so we can finish our house). My wife reports someone jumped the fence in our yard (around 1 am - as a dog barks) and made off with three bags of cement and our solar garden lights. 








As you can see in the photo we were just finishing the wrapping and were just about to put up the philippine barbwire ( broken glass stuck in cement). Now my wife has decided its not high enough so she ordered more hallow blocks to add an extra row or two.
Here is a shot of our house, we have a rental-2 bedroom for income








To further combat crime my wife has decided release our dog and let him have free rein of the yard.









Ahhh life in the Philippines.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Glass barbwire is not effective. They put those rag mats with a small piece of plywood and get over the wall. They'll poison the dog then go over the wall. IMHO, the wall should be 8 to 10 feet high, razor or barb wire around the entire perimeter. CCTV Cameras and a motion detector security system. Steel doors. Window bars installed on the interior. Perimeter lighting activated by one of these. Gooseneck 240V-277V PhotoContro with Swivel Mount (since you are in the states you may want to get a few they are 240V). Install a few large Dummy CCTV cameras so the neighbors can see them. 

After you finish your layers of security, have someone try and breach your wall and house then take steps to correct how they were able to breach.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Untie the dog and let passersby see the dog snarling at the gates 

Where are you located in Bacolod?


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Im also in the process of finishing up a house.
Beyond that small gate is a side street and the gate is not even locked.
BUT I release my German Shepherd Dogs at night


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd also weld some sheet metal on the gate so nobody can see thru. Wall high enough that people can't easily see over.

But saying this as I sit in my US subdivision where people can just walk up to the front door.


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

We are right outside Bacolod in Talisay City and yes our dog is now being let loose in the yard.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Inside job more like it*



Lanhawk said:


> We are right outside Bacolod in Talisay City and yes our dog is now being let loose in the yard.


Your dog sure looks nice. Wonder why someone would risk getting in trouble for a couple bags of cement and rechargeable lights, could it have been someone in the neighborhood watching you guys and when the coast is clear, possibly everyone left the house they took advantage, It's usually the neighborhood or someone who is visiting your neighbors.

If you can afford a security system, I think the price would be around $400, they sell those in the malls, hardware stores, that would be a great idea but the dog is great way to keep them out, most thieves won't mess with a dog barking it draws attention.

Most of the stealing that I've noticed in my area is done by the neighborhood and in-laws they work as a team everyone and split the rewards.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'd also weld some sheet metal on the gate so nobody can see thru. Wall high enough that people can't easily see over.
> 
> But saying this as I sit in my US subdivision where people can just walk up to the front door.


Exactly what I did, before the pedecab drivers were always trying to see over the gate, my friend suggested that I weld the top of the gate with sheet metal, worked like a champ...now unless they really try hard they cant see over, caught one trying to climb up on his pede cab to see over one night late, sat and watched him in the endeavor, when he stuck his face over the fence, he was looking into the barrel of a 12 gauge, wish you could have seen him leave the area, I must have laughed for a week...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

colemanlee said:


> Exactly what I did, before the pedecab drivers were always trying to see over the gate, my friend suggested that I weld the top of the gate with sheet metal, worked like a champ...now unless they really try hard they cant see over, caught one trying to climb up on his pede cab to see over one night late, sat and watched him in the endeavor, when he stuck his face over the fence, he was looking into the barrel of a 12 gauge, wish you could have seen him leave the area, I must have laughed for a week...


That really IS a good one. He must have had that deer in the headlights look on his face about then.
Ya know, hind sight is 20/20,--- you should have had one of those go-pro video cameras attached to the barrel of that peace keeper. Would have been great on You-Tube. Hahaha :eyebrows:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Nosy or targeting us*



colemanlee said:


> Exactly what I did, before the pedecab drivers were always trying to see over the gate, my friend suggested that I weld the top of the gate with sheet metal, worked like a champ...now unless they really try hard they cant see over, caught one trying to climb up on his pede cab to see over one night late, sat and watched him in the endeavor, when he stuck his face over the fence, he was looking into the barrel of a 12 gauge, wish you could have seen him leave the area, I must have laughed for a week...


Lee why was the Pedicab driver watching you guys? And good for you sticking a 12 guage in his face.

I too have caught people looking at us behind tree's, we are up on the second floor and a huge tree is blocking most of the windows and they can still spot us during the daytime, I've caught or noticed neighbors and in-laws watching us behind tree's (happened to be in the right spot they didn't see me), real strange behavior, also standing behind the gates concrete posts. 

Only thing I can think of is they are targeting us and learning as much about our house as they can so when they do get the chance to visit they have an idea where to find things faster.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

I really cant figure out why they do that, maybe their just being nosy, Ive been here for a couple of years, never had anyone try to break in, most from what I hear are scared to death of my dog, and since Yolanda most know the house is armed...could have been a new guy, havent seen him or his pedecab since...the other thing is there is always a lot of activity here, with six kids (one of them is 19 so really an adult) it would be hard to sneak around..like last night, we had six adults here and they spent the night as we watched tv till late...also, I dont sleep well so lots of times I am up late to the wee hours...I suspect its mostly just being nosy, you know how some folks are here...I dont know how it is were you live but pedecab drivers dont have the best reputation here...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

colemanlee said:


> I really cant figure out why they do that, maybe their just being nosy


Probably want to see how fancy the foreigner lives and are shocked to see some of us live like them lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dirt poor getting a look see*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Probably want to see how fancy the foreigner lives and are shocked to see some of us live like them lol


I've been to some of these guys houses or hovel's, trust me we don't live anything like them or eat the same things (most have dirt floors) they don't spend any time cooking meals and eat off vendors on the streets, meals run 10-15 peso's, the only thing they cook is rice but they's sure love to be your friend.


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

cheap IP camera from CDR King ( cdr Branded but Foscam made )
it is very good can record,send alarm,send email to your mobile etc and will also follow anyone who enters.
2800 pesos each we have one in our carport works a treat lets us see who is at the gate etc. when our house rebuild is finished will be getting 2 more for the back area . we have 3 homes in our plot and we have 3 dogs let loose as well very effective !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*IP Camera*



expatuk2015 said:


> cheap IP camera from CDR King ( cdr Branded but Foscam made )
> it is very good can record,send alarm,send email to your mobile etc and will also follow anyone who enters.
> 2800 pesos each we have one in our carport works a treat lets us see who is at the gate etc. when our house rebuild is finished will be getting 2 more for the back area . we have 3 homes in our plot and we have 3 dogs let loose as well very effective !


Does this camera need any other units it has to run through or can it plug directly into your desk top?


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

camera works best using Ethernet cable plugged into router, does work wireless but home is too far from carport ! highly reccomend running the cable through a metal tube if possible as for some reason the rats love Ethernet cables ! the camera from CDR King is SEC-006B-SED 
(NC541W) software that come with it is ok but you can also download better software from the Foscam site.
Camera is not Waterproof or insect proof ! but a little bit of sealing stops anything from getting in
it is meant for indoors but most outside cameras are expensive and fixed view !
I wanted a Camera that rotates etc and it works fine!
Just hope if you do buy it the staff at CDR KING are in a selling mood !


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

My first thought is when you have this image or video of your thief then what do you do with it? Silly question maybe but from what people post about the lawlessness and corruption in the PI sounds like it could be dangerous to show it to authorities or at least get attention you don't want.

I guess at the least it shows who it is and if you know them you can keep an eye on them.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Does this camera need any other units it has to run through or can it plug directly into your desk top?


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+install+an+ip+camera+


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> My first thought is when you have this image or video of your thief then what do you do with it? Silly question maybe but from what people post about the lawlessness and corruption in the PI sounds like it could be dangerous to show it to authorities or at least get attention you don't want.
> 
> I guess at the least it shows who it is and if you know them you can keep an eye on them.


IMHO, A CCTV system in the PI serves as a big deterrent. 

One of my neighbors used to be the neighbor from hell but all is well now. The wife used a portion of a recording from one of the cameras on the CCTV system to take to the Barangay on her IPAD to show proof of what was actually happening concerning harassment issues outside our front gate versus what the neighbor was saying they were doing. They have since been very passive.

If I did have an Intruder on Camera I would take it to the Investigations section of the Police. They maintain photo albums of male/female snatchers/thieves etc. The wife had to look through the Male Album in the past when a thief snatched her necklace in the market. 

If the Cops were not able to find the thief then I would hire one of the many cops/retired cops who work as private investigators.

I also have a Car Dash-cam LINK TO CDR KING CAR DASH-CAMS  (Available at CD-R King) that has proven it's worth. A guy on a motorcycle side swiped my car. When Cops arrived he told them it was my fault. I pointed at the dash-cam and smiled, and without showing the video he changed his story and told the cops that it was his fault.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Barangay*



cvgtpc1 said:


> My first thought is when you have this image or video of your thief then what do you do with it? Silly question maybe but from what people post about the lawlessness and corruption in the PI sounds like it could be dangerous to show it to authorities or at least get attention you don't want.
> 
> I guess at the least it shows who it is and if you know them you can keep an eye on them.


First stop would be the Barangay hall, someone should recognize the thief, these guys/girls are regulars and steal from everyone including their own families.


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

knowing what Im told about our Barangay hall its more than likely they have arranged the robbery!!


----------

